# Which Crossbow? Invader or Warrior (Wickedridge)



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Guys Looking to get a crossbow
I have read all the comments and threads here and have decided to get a Wicked Ridge...

But can't pick between:

Invader is a $100 more for 180 lb. - 305 fps - w/ 87 kinetic energy
and
Warrior is a $100 less for 165 lb. - 285 fps -w/ 76 kinetic energy

Both 6 lb. - 10 oz. - both have scopes - Invader has pulleys to help cock it...

is 20 fps and 11 kinetic worth a $100

it's trade in day at Bass Pro so they are both $50 off....

Thanks Guys


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i think you will be happy with either. as far as the speed and ke go i will say this. as long as you stay close to the minimum arrow # tenpoint recommends then you can expect those velocities out of both those bows real time. it's not like an IBO rating on a compound that is not attainable in a real world set-up. 285-305 with a 420 grain arrow is plenty fast, thus producing more real speed and ke than most verticals on the market today.

i think you made a great choice, you'll be very happy with either wicked ridge but i will give the nod to the invader. it should come with the acu-draw 50 sytem which my turbo has. it effectively reduces draw weight by 50% so you can shoot longer and more comfortably. i have pulled 150# on the horton by hand, it can be done but is not that fun. i would go for the invader.


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks

thats just the info I needed - thanks again

Chris-Chris


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok Guys

Shot the Wicket Ridge - Invader

1st shot w/3 dot scope - 1/2 inch from bullseye - awesome speed and very smooth..

I could not even pull the arrow out of the block

Easy cocking with the Pulley strap - 

Bought it on the spot...

The guys at Bass Pro pulled out a "new in the box" with a scope and assembled it for me 
in the store while I waited - great service - Thanks Bass Pro....


----------

